# Looking for a group in Rolla, MO area



## spcsuave4u (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all!

I am about to come to my new home (finally) in Rolla, MO.  My wife moved there while I was deployed so I do not know the area or anyone there at this point.  I am looking for a group to play some DnD (ANY edition) once a week or so...maybe more.    

Thank you!

Suave


----------



## Steverooo (Jan 18, 2005)

spcsuave4u said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I am about to come to my new home (finally) in Rolla, MO.  My wife moved there while I was deployed so I do not know the area or anyone there at this point.  I am looking for a group to play some DnD (ANY edition) once a week or so...maybe more.
> 
> ...




See if WAR (The Wargamer's Association of Rolla) is still active at UMR.  If so, I'm sure they can hook you up...  Also, see if the hobby shop is still on Pine street, and if so, ask if Ken Trossen still runs it/works there.  He used to sell all the gaming gear to the college gamers (if you run into him, tell him SteveC/Orori Greyeyes says hello).

In any case, The Black Hole is a college town, so you shouldn't have any troubles finding a game!...


----------

